# Anyone willing to share info?



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Okay- I admit- I am in Central Pa LOL- and clicking on my link for my blog- I am not that hard to find- I am curious- In response to a post made on Ernies special bunker thread- about another member asking to trade # with someone close by- I would love love love to know of any other HT SEP posters that are close to me- like minded individuals..... I am close to my mom - and she thinks like I do- but knowing of a few to have a network seems like a good idea!
I totally understand if someone doesn't want to share #'s or other contact info- I am just throwin it out there incase someone does- and is willing


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

not publicly, but I did send you a PM


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

Becka,

I'll step up and do the same... Anyone locally to the area between Charleston and Parkersburg along I-77 (or other areas for that matter) That would actually like to network and share Ideas and maybe setup a neutral meeting area. We'd be interested in talking and sharing information.

I think it is a good idea Becka... We have a very rural location, but someone else may have the same in a different area. Or a city dweller with good ideas, knowledge and supplies may be looking for a place to run to.... Netwoking can be a good thing, but use caution and always get to know someone very well before giving away your actual physical location.

As well as the quilt idea from another thread... Maybe we should make a "friendship bracelet" of sorts to wear so people can recognize a friend in a very subtle way.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I'm in SWMO and I would do the same. I'm pretty sure any S&EPers will be on the up and up...or at least realize they could be met at the door with a shotgun


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

whiskeylivewire said:


> I'm in SWMO and I would do the same. I'm pretty sure any S&EPers will be on the up and up...or at least realize they could be met at the door with a shotgun


LOL- this made me laugh- but so true!!!
Love it!

Thanks Beagle- I sent you a pm back- !!!!

I would love to network and get ideas and jsut plain feel like I had a smaller community- even if it is a coupla hours away- it helps make all this scary stuff seem less scary knowing that we have each other in our corners!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I love the bracelet idea....


something easily portable if you are on the run

and something that doesn't look valuable to people who would like to steal from you.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

wvstuck said:


> Becka,
> 
> I'll step up and do the same... Anyone locally to the area between Charleston and Parkersburg along I-77 (or other areas for that matter) That would actually like to network and share Ideas and maybe setup a neutral meeting area. We'd be interested in talking and sharing information.
> 
> ...


I didn't see the bracelet idea- I would soooo totally wear a bracelet to announce to other preppers that I am one too! You know WV- west Virgina isn't THAT far from me- if we needed to Bug out!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

NickieL said:


> I love the bracelet idea....
> 
> 
> something easily portable if you are on the run
> ...


excatly- like the way the hippies in college- well okay when I was in college- would wrap hair - for like 1$ an inch- but around rope- 
they do it now at the beach- 
I can hit the craft store - unless this was already discussed in another thread? 
I can wrap rope like those hippie girls LOL....


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

its been a while (is it scary I did the hair thing when I was in college??!) but if I really think about it I could probebly remember how. We just need to come up with a pattern.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Excellent idea! Now the paranoid person in me is wondering if we should discuss what the pattern would be where anyone could see it lol.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

I would just do a rope bracelet with a certain pattern of colors... At first I though a beaded bracelet, but the beads could easily come loose and then you'd only have a rope.

If someone makes one, I can provide space on cheaphomesteading.com for a picture tutorial on how to make one.

WV is nice during all 4 seasons... We'll have to work out plans ahead of time cause we're not easy to find


----------



## beewench (Mar 5, 2010)

How about those paracord bracelets in certain colors? I'm way over on the left coast but would also love to connect with like-minded people here!!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Anyone in Northern CA interested? I would love to have a "buddy" homesteader to work together with in case of emergency. 
I think people can work together and fill in eachother's gaps. What one person does well may be another person's struggle.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I will send my contact information to anyone already on this thread that wants to share theirs with me.

And if you want a more private place (not on HT) to discuss the details, let me know - I can create a private forum on my back up little forum that can only be seen by those that are allowed in. 

http://bcountryfriendsgatheringplace.runboard.com/

my backup forum, where I check in at least every few days, and where I post information when HT is down (and FB also).

Anyone else that signs up - same to you on a case by case basis, as there are some that come by that I might not answer.

Also remember - do not pass on information about one another unless given permission.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

I was just thinking the other day that it would be fun to have an HT get together for those in the PNW, or just in my little corner of Oregon. I know there are several on here that are within 20 miles or less of me.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

I think it's a good idea. How times have changed. I inquired about this a couple years ago. You would have thought I was asking to steal someones goat or eat their store of Oreos! LOL


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

OKay- I am willing to pm my info to anyone that is on HT- angie- can I pm my info- to you to be able to post on the back end of that forum? 
Whiskey- no not scary- LOL I taught myself how to do it cause I thought the hippies were chargin too much LOL... wrapped around a thin rope- the colors could represent areas of the country we are from and they would be pretty sturdy too!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Just Cliff said:


> I think it's a good idea. How times have changed. I inquired about this a couple years ago. You would have thought I was asking to steal someones goat or eat their store of Oreos! LOL


I think we are all kinda scared that there are more sheeple than Homesteaders- and having a community of "Us" is the best way to network! right?


----------



## jessepona (Sep 7, 2005)

I think the bracelet idea is neat too. If a set of three colors in a certain order were chosen, individuals could make up their own bracelet/necklace or whatever. 

I live in NW Indiana and would also be okay sharing my contact info via PM to other HT members. The private forum is a good idea too.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Can the bracelets be made from zombiebane?


----------



## crow67 (Jul 11, 2008)

i would like to be included as well...and I like the bracelet idea...there's someone that i know that makes the survival paracord bracelets in any colors...if someone would like to pm me, i would like to talk to them...


----------



## lynnabyrd (Oct 15, 2007)

I like the idea too! I know I'm fairly near Wags, so I'd be part of the PNW gathering if we have one.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

In another forum it was stated that a paracord bracelet is NOT a good idea. IF it were to get caught on something moving (car/piece of machinery) it is so strong it would not break, but rather pull you hand/arm off...not a good thing.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

anniew said:


> In another forum it was stated that a paracord bracelet is NOT a good idea. IF it were to get caught on something moving (car/piece of machinery) it is so strong it would not break, but rather pull you hand/arm off...not a good thing.


Could they be made, cut and reattached with a breakaway stitch?

Also I like the idea of something a bit less obvious or we might see Janet Napolitano on TV one day giving instructions to report anyone with these kings of bracelets, LOL

Something dual purpose... How did people in communist countries "connect" without giving away their secrets?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

WVSTUCK , I am working on setting up my place near St. Albans , WV good to know you are near by. I have a camper set on 30 acres and just getting started.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I am down here in WV; Becka and WV- I am between you; could possibly be a stop on your railroad....


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

dlmcafee said:


> WVSTUCK , I am working on setting up my place near St. Albans , WV good to know you are near by. I have a camper set on 30 acres and just getting started.


I have a brother in the St. Albans area... When I'm down that way I wouldn't mind giving you a hand if you need a grunt for anything. PM me if you'd like.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

jessepona said:


> I think the bracelet idea is neat too. If a set of three colors in a certain order were chosen, individuals could make up their own bracelet/necklace or whatever.
> 
> I live in NW Indiana and would also be okay sharing my contact info via PM to other HT members. The private forum is a good idea too.


I live in NW In too, we should meet up for lunch or something some time  I know there are other NW indiana folks around.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

anniew said:


> In another forum it was stated that a paracord bracelet is NOT a good idea. IF it were to get caught on something moving (car/piece of machinery) it is so strong it would not break, but rather pull you hand/arm off...not a good thing.


if you want to have paracord on hand....it makes better bootlaces then bracelets....


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

bee said:


> I am down here in WV; Becka and WV- I am between you; could possibly be a stop on your railroad....


I guess we need to come to your place and build a small bunk house with a pot belly stove. My only wish is that we don't let this die... Having friends with similar thinking is the only way to be truly prepared for what is coming.


(drifting)
I'm with Angie and I think it bears repeating... If you are holding someones information, you have to responsibility to never share it with anyone else without getting the express permission of the involved parties.


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

Many of the NEOhio contingent have met for lunch and discussion at Lehman's in Amish country before. The majority hang out in the general homesteading thread, but nonetheless, we've all met before (I've only been to one of the lunch meetings). I'd encourage you folks in various areas to pick a central spot and get a coffee together. 

I must admit, at the last meeting I volunteered to make sign so we all knew where to gather - it was a bit strange sitting at a table with a homesteading sign in the middle of the Lehman's cafe looking at all these people wondering who might be in the group! It was a great meeting though.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I think I'm the person Becka is talking about, offering my number to another Okie in Ernie's thread, lol. I think it's an excellent idea for us preppers in the same areas to network, but you have to be cautious too. 

Debbiekatiesmom, the person I offered my number to, and I have been talking on these boards and on the singles board for several years now, so I know she's "good people". If you feel you know someone well enough from reading their posts here and other places on HT, then by all means, join up even if it's just a phone tree to start. Who knows where it might lead? Could be life-long friendships.  

But I wouldn't just start handing your number out willy nilly to anyone on "these boards" because you never know who might join in for the wrong reasons. Also, there are quite a few other Okies I know on the boards in general, but most of them are not into prepping and either don't believe in it or make fun, so I certainly wouldn't offer my number to "any Okie" on the boards. Just like you wouldn't expose your preps to just anyone, don't open yourself up to complete strangers just because they're in your area or on these boards. Read their posts for a while and get a feel for them first.

As for the bracelets and quilts and stuff, I think there could be some really useful information in those subjects, but I think discussing it here on a board that's wide open to the entire internet and/or TPTB is NOT a good idea. I think Angie's idea of a private area for discussing those ideas is much better, and she can screen who she lets in and doesn't. She's in a perfect position to know who's really into this and who just showed up lately out of nowhere. Just my two cents. 

I'm so glad I posted my offer to Debbie to the thread instead of privately through PM. Just look at the chain reaction already!


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> I will send my contact information to anyone already on this thread that wants to share theirs with me.
> 
> And if you want a more private place (not on HT) to discuss the details, let me know - I can create a private forum on my back up little forum that can only be seen by those that are allowed in.
> 
> ...


Can you please set up the private forum... The main forum seems very open. How will we know where the private forum is located?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I have met and had dinner in my travels with a number of HT folks. I've bought and sold livestock to them as well. 

I have never had a bad experience. I highly encourage you to network. Your survival may very well depend on people you've yet to meet and have coffee with.

Standard caution when meeting strangers should apply, but no more so than if you were meeting new members of the 4-H club.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

Ernie said:


> I have met and had dinner in my travels with a number of HT folks. I've bought and sold livestock to them as well.
> 
> I have never had a bad experience. I highly encourage you to network. Your survival may very well depend on people you've yet to meet and have coffee with.
> 
> Standard caution when meeting strangers should apply, but no more so than if you were meeting new members of the 4-H club.


Ernie if you are ever in the Charleston / Parkersburg area of West Virginia... Dinner is on us. Eat out or eat in... The offer stands, all you have to do is ask.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

You bet I will!

Last time I was coming back from Kansas City I ate dinner with a nice couple who took me to this local restaurant. I then proceeded to eat my weight in chicken fried steak and pie. It was delicious.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Ernie..I'll extend the same invite to call me up if you are ever passing thru my neck of the woods :thumb:..one stipulation tho :nono:..you MUST wear that HAT you wore to meet the Queen..you know..the purple one!:lookout:


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

If you came to my house for dinner you'd probably have to spend the night. My wife would stuff you and I'd insist you sample my many varieties of homebrew. I couldn't send anybody away after such activities.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

bee said:


> Ernie..I'll extend the same invite to call me up if you are ever passing thru my neck of the woods :thumb:..one stipulation tho :nono:..you MUST wear that HAT you wore to meet the Queen..you know..the purple one!:lookout:



LOL... Now I'm wiping my drink off the screen .... Don't ever do that again!


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Well did you see the pic of him in that hat??!!!

If you haven't seen it I hope somebody has a linkie........


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah I saw the picture, and when you said that it came screaming back into my mind and made me laugh just as hard again... BTW I vote for that pic becoming HT pic of the year!


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

I'd love to network with people close to me too. I'm glad you started a thread. If you're within reasonable driving distance, I'd love to get a PM. Never know when you might need a friend who thinks along the same lines.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

I am pretty easy to locate as well due to the fishing lodge we run (see my blog link) but I would love to network with anyone from here as well. If you want to PM me with your info, I would thoroughly enjoy a chat. 
I have met a few folks from HT as well and they have been wonderful folks. 
Ernie, I am guessing you don't get to the PNW in your travels, but if you do, PLEASE feel welcome for a visit....our 2 local tiny cafe's have GREAT steaks ;-)


----------



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

Seems like there's quite a few preppers from SW Missouri, but few in SE Missouri where we're located. 

If there does happen to be someone from my area on here though, I'd love to connect. We're in Missouri on the eastern side of the Ozarks.

We met a fellow prepper at an Emergency Preparedness Expo last fall and have maintained phone contact with him since that time. Now he's interested in bringing his wife and children to our home to visit. They live about four hours away. While I love the idea of sharing ideas with someone I have to admit that I'm still a little leery about having them come to our home.

At what point would you be willing to invite someone to visit your property?


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Rather than a bracelet or the like. Why don't you come up with a logo you could put on anything. Maybe something with HTSP in it or something. That way there are numerous ways to let people know. You can even put a decal on your car

If you could come up with a logo it would be neat to see if I could get in some cabinets and boxes etc.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

I wouldnt mind a private way to talk to/contact people on this board. I have met personally 1 person in my state and HE WAS THE BIGGEST HELP!!! We are in WEST KY, so Anyone who would like to talk/pass ideas/help each other Im game!!! 

Just pm.. and Like the bracelet Idea too!


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Well, I am in South Mississippi about 90 miles north of the coast. I would love to know other HT people in my area. 
Angie, I come thru your neck of the woods a couple of times a year, you are about 3 hours from me. The last time we were thru there was the first of June and I thought about you as we traveled the interstate, wondering how close we were to your place.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm here too,in SE Tn,wondering how many more Tennesseans are on this board..


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm working on setting up the member only forum over on 

http://bcountryfriendsgatheringplace.runboard.com/

Right now, I think I am the only one that can see it. I am refreshing my memory on how Runboard.com does the controls where I can make only certain people see it.

If you go to the link, you will have to make a runboard account - you may already have one. This runboard is NOTHING to do with HT, except me and the people that come there. 
One post anywhere on the forum, makes you a member - you are welcome and free to visit and post on the other forums anyone sees.
Also, the name you chose as a membership name will be seen on any runboard forum that you decide to join.

And I'll see what I can do to get this going during today and tomorrow.

Angie


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Callie-depending where in NEOK you are, I'm not that far. We live around 50 miles W(and a bit north) of Joplin.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

Hmmm... I'm working on something really cool here... I really think things are about to change  Shhhhhh... It's a secret though


----------



## Smallhomestead (Feb 25, 2011)

If anyone is in central Florida i would love to network


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm in Central PA. There are a LOT of preppers around here. Most of them are Amish though. LOL. But most of our church is prep minded as well. PM me. I LOVE the braclet idea! Would love to talk/trade befriend another prepper close by.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm in with the PNW meet up if there ever is one. Anyone wanting to chat with a fela PNW person PM me!


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Just signed up Angie, thank you! Anyone passing through (or living near) Twin Falls, ID we'd love to connect with!


----------



## tkrabec (Mar 12, 2003)

Smallhomestead said:


> If anyone is in central Florida i would love to network


I just south of Okeechobee County, in Indiantown.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

TNHermit said:


> Rather than a bracelet or the like. Why don't you come up with a logo you could put on anything. Maybe something with HTSP in it or something. That way there are numerous ways to let people know. You can even put a decal on your car
> 
> If you could come up with a logo it would be neat to see if I could get in some cabinets and boxes etc.


Just wear a shirt that has "HT" on it or say "HT". Those that know will know.

Get togethers to meet people are good too.

Mike


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

timfromohio said:


> Many of the NEOhio contingent have met for lunch and discussion at Lehman's in Amish country before. The majority hang out in the general homesteading thread, but nonetheless, we've all met before (I've only been to one of the lunch meetings). I'd encourage you folks in various areas to pick a central spot and get a coffee together.
> 
> I must admit, at the last meeting I volunteered to make sign so we all knew where to gather - it was a bit strange sitting at a table with a homesteading sign in the middle of the Lehman's cafe looking at all these people wondering who might be in the group! It was a great meeting though.


I think we are about due for another NE Ohio get together. I prefer Das Dutch Kitchen to Lehmans for lunch just because we can get the private dining room

Mike


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

A secret handshake maybe?


----------



## SCKYHWoman (Oct 10, 2008)

I really thing this is a good idea other To bad with the job situation of my other half next month I may not be here, looks like I maybe heading to KS or CO lol


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

a visual give away is not good. 

now a cryptic saying and reply like a code would be better. something rather everyday save the reply,if met with the proper reply give a acknowledgment that it was understood.
though you would want to keep it between members. Loose lips sink ships.like the logo too. perhaps something that would be hard to duplicate and put on cards. I don't know what there called but a picture hidden in a picture,with a hidden or guarded meaning.

I may be being a bit paranoid but but if I'm going to go through the trouble of security, do I want a dollar store chain or a hardened steel tow chain.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I still have my Space Patrol decoder ring from 1953 Rice Krispies box


----------



## ROCKIN R FARM (Mar 29, 2010)

Ernie said:


> You bet I will!
> 
> Last time I was coming back from Kansas City I ate dinner with a nice couple who took me to this local restaurant. I then proceeded to eat my weight in chicken fried steak and pie. It was delicious.


Its ok Ernie you can call me out on it. Had a good talk and a good meal. And the biggest plus... really got my wife to start thinking " what if " .
I look forward to getting the chance to meet more folks from HT and especially from SE&P.
Ray


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

wow- this is an awesome thread- I can not believe how many responses and pms I have been sending.... ahhhh Feel the love SEP'rs 

I think we should make shirts with SEP'rs on the sleeve- real tiny like!

and thanks to anyone who sent me a pm and to those willing to share!
checking my blog link will tell you pretty much all about me LOL- and how I attempt to live


----------



## Illini (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm in NW Illinois, about equally distant from the Quad Cities and Peoria. I'd love to have contact with anyone nearby, or anyone anywhere else in the Mid West who routinely travels I 80 or I 74. Please PM me.

The railroad is big in this area, but we have a rich history of the Underground Railroad that pre-dates that.

Best wishes,

Kathy


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

||Downhome|| said:


> a visual give away is not good.
> 
> now a cryptic saying and reply like a code would be better. something rather everyday save the reply,if met with the proper reply give a acknowledgment that it was understood.
> though you would want to keep it between members. Loose lips sink ships.like the logo too. perhaps something that would be hard to duplicate and put on cards. I don't know what there called but a picture hidden in a picture,with a hidden or guarded meaning.
> ...


 The Rooster Crows at Midnight....


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

InvalidID said:


> The Rooster Crows at Midnight....


but the dog barks at the sun
:huh: :gossip:


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Trish is in. Now if you know the handshake.... LOL


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

LOL This is why I come here..... To hang out with you folks.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

wvs, so long as you know the handshake you're fine...lol


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

InvalidID said:


> The Rooster Crows at Midnight....





Trisha in WA said:


> but the dog barks at the sun
> :huh: :gossip:


never look for a fight.

and never a friend shun.


----------



## Reddirt (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm in N.E. Oklahoma,don't know how many people on here are over this way.


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

callie, sounds like you've started a real good thing here. yes, we know a few okie ht's but they aren't necessarily sep's. i live west of tulsa, but east of stillwater. close enough? 
local networks would be great, but also what about travelers? it always makes me just a little nervous to travel very far. but then when i consider that, i think about how little i'd have to offer to a host. and, yet, another "but"...sometimes just a safe stopover may be all you'd need-just like the underground rr. yes, many details would need to be worked out. guess i need to go check out that site. see you there!


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

I am in Nwest Louisiana if anyone is close by. Also, if any of ya'll pass through here let me know and I would love to meet as well. I too think that these contacts might be a life saver if things become as bad as many of us think.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Hmmmm...I'd LOVE to do this, however I'm pretty sure none of you will be in my neck of the wood in the next two years, lol. Once we're settled in NV though, I'm on it!


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

I like the decoder ring, LOL


----------



## jessepona (Sep 7, 2005)

NickieL said:


> I live in NW In too, we should meet up for lunch or something some time  I know there are other NW indiana folks around.


That would be so fun! We should have a Northern Indiana HT picnic at one of the local state parks or something.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

wvstuck said:


> Becka,
> 
> I'll step up and do the same... Anyone locally to the area between Charleston and Parkersburg along I-77 (or other areas for that matter) That would actually like to network and share Ideas and maybe setup a neutral meeting area. We'd be interested in talking and sharing information.
> 
> ...


We are West of Ripley, but in your Ballpark. I will PM my email to you.
Anyone in the area Mr Stuck described or in Roane, Calhoun, Clay, Kanawha, Jackson, Wood or Wirt feel free to PM either of us and lets do a lunch sometime!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Whiskey, just PM'd you!  Reddirt, if you want to connect, let's talk. Just let me know here or send me a PM.

Debbie, I know what you mean. I see myself more as a host/helper than the one dropping in, lol, but you never know! I'd be open to sharing info with more than just Okies, for travelers like you said. 

Guess I should go check out the other board, but anyone who's interested just let me know.  To be more specific, I'm in Kellyville, Oklahoma, about 40 miles south of Tulsa and 80 miles northeast of Oklahoma City.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

I wish I could be as trusting as all of you. There is NO way hubby would ever agree to meet up with someone from the internet.

I do penpal, though. I'm about an hour north of the OK line, on the east side.

I remember reading on survivalblog about people who wanted advice on how to meet other preppers without having to "out" yourself to a grasshopper. He said to just wear a survivalblog tshirt around town. Only other people who read that would know what in the world it was, and people wear random logo shirts all the time so it wouldn't be a giant look at me sign. But maybe ol' Rawles just wanted to seel some shirts.

I KID, I KID!

Or you could draw half a fish in the sand, like the good old days.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Instead of HT, why not S&EP? More to the point, IMO. 

I haven't gotten through the entire thread, but I see alot of people in "surrounding" states but none in Arkansas  Ah well, not like I'm home much anyway. 

I'd say our occupation is the biggest obstacle to our prepping and really getting the homestead going. But I digress. 

I think it's a very good idea to network but as others have cautioned, get to know someone very very well before you divulge too much personal info. 

Example, I feel that Ernie is a great guy and I'd love the opportunity to meet him, but since I don't post much here (although I do LUV reading the posts), he doesn't really know squat about me, lol


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

*EarthKitty my husband feels the same as yours. I had to promise to never to out our location, post any photos of our kids or farm, or meet with people from the net. Even now he gives me the hairy eyeball when I give him the 'Ernie Report' even tho he and Ernie are quite alike. 

There are times I'd like to post something, then realize I'd have to give wayyy too much info.:bored:*


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

There are only four HT members, myself included, that I know of in Manitoba... <sigh> and we're all pretty wide spread. Manitoba is a big place


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

LoL @ the "hairy eyeball" !! I'm actually the one giving that to my DH at times. He gets way too enthusiastic and vocal sometimes about what's going on and our (IMO somewhat pathetic) attempt at surviving it. I really appreciate Ernie's reports and while I don't let panic overtake me I sure do appreciate the fact that he puts the effort into putting them together.

Since we travel all over the US (with the exception of a few states) I've often worried about us not being home when we need to be. A "railroad" of sorts would be somewhat of a relief, even if it's just a safe place to park our rig for the night.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

EarthSheltered said:


> *EarthKitty my husband feels the same as yours. I had to promise to never to out our location, post any photos of our kids or farm, or meet with people from the net. Even now he gives me the hairy eyeball when I give him the 'Ernie Report' even tho he and Ernie are quite alike.
> 
> *


*:hysterical: SAME HERE!!*


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

How about a T Shirt

A Honey Bee with HTSP on top,around or under. Or similar


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

You dream it, I'll offer to create it... I am among other things a graphic artist with lots of programs to do the work.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

Seems I'm the only one chiming in from AZ..but it would be nice to have the safety net for when I have to travel for work. I dread getting stuck in Cleveland and having to drive back (if I could even get a rental). T0Shirt/bracelet, code word.. maybe a combination thereof?


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

wvstuck said:


> You dream it, I'll offer to create it... I am among other things a graphic artist with lots of programs to do the work.



Maybe there is something wrong with me but I just fear that much.
For me if I had a Tshirt a flag would work to. I could put it up just under the American/Confederate/Tn. flags. Although I have to admit to not having them up since I started remodel. but it would be an incentive


----------



## m0424647 (Jan 23, 2005)

I think having network of people is a great idea! 
I wanted to add about those Paracord bracelets, I found a site that does them and they include a breakaway thingie, so if your bracelet gets caught, it won't take your arm with you (but still supposed to hold up to everyday wear and tear).


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

We are in the NE part of the state.........




oth47 said:


> I'm here too,in SE Tn,wondering how many more Tennesseans are on this board..


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

I'm in MO, of course, but most everyone here seems to be in the SW area and I am in the NW area, north of KC.


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

||Downhome|| said:


> now a cryptic saying and reply like a code would be better. something rather everyday save the reply


Ernie sent me. Angie sends her regards. <G>

Kathie


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

m0424647 said:


> I think having network of people is a great idea!
> I wanted to add about those Paracord bracelets, I found a site that does them and they include a breakaway thingie, so if your bracelet gets caught, it won't take your arm with you (but still supposed to hold up to everyday wear and tear).


Where are you in NC?


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

littlebitfarm said:


> Ernie sent me. Angie sends her regards. <G>
> 
> Kathie


This on a tshirt would be AMAZING!!!! with a little rocking chair on a front porch? or a beehive!


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm thinking the rocking chair on the porch... with that saying would be all I needed to let someone through the gate


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

If my name is associated with it, there must be a front porch and either a rocking chair or porch swing, or both!


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

Put the saying on the front of the shirt with a big picture of a proper southern front porch that only says "Ernie sent me"

On the back of the shirt put a picture of a nice, shaded, cool, back porch with a porch swing, saying simply "Angie sends her regards"


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I am an hour from the OK border, 1 1/2 from the AR border and an hour from the KS border so I'm pretty open to anyone in that area(umm, well, you know what I mean!). 

Billie-I have to be up in KC every few months to take DS11 to Children's Mercy, the next time is a biopsy in October(keep him in your prayers please, folks). 

BTW, when I was a bit younger and daring(27)I met up with some friends that I had chatted with online. I flew to Charlotte NC to meet up with one friend and we drove down to Ft Stewart GA to meet the other. One of the best times of my life! I used to use online dating services(that's how I met exhusband #2 and DH) and I've met several other people when I was on yahoo chat all the time. Only had a few disturbing incidents, but then again I never gave out too much info and always met in public places.

A front porch with a rocking chair with S&EP carved into one of the bottom rails of the chair, something that looks almost like the natural grain of the wood so only those of us that know would know to look for it

Oh, and on the back the pic of Ernie and the Queen


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

wvstuck said:


> Put the saying on the front of the shirt with a big picture of a proper southern front porch that only says "Ernie sent me"
> 
> On the back of the shirt put a picture of a nice, shaded, cool, back porch with a porch swing, saying simply "Angie sends her regards"



Wow- if you make these- I will already have my Hubby's and the kids Christmas shopping done! all I need to do is find out where to get the ripcord bracelets!


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm about an hour east of Charlotte . I like this thread! Just pm me.....


----------



## buckskinner (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm in NW La., you can never have too many friends.
Robert


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

[whiskeylivewire;5280393 
Billie-I have to be up in KC every few months to take DS11 to Children's Mercy, the next time is a biopsy in October(keep him in your prayers please, folks).] 



I may not post on it, but I do keep your son in my prayers. My husband has a nephew with the same name as your son so it is easy to remember.


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

I am from ND. I know that there are a couple of others on here from ND also and some SD people too. Would love to make contact!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Just joined Angie's forum on RB. Anyone can PM me, we are in the middle of nowhere in Mid TN. Anybody else out here?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Just remember, if you sign up on 

http://bcountryfriendsgatheringplace.runboard.com/

You must make one post somewhere to make yourself a member.
Otherwise I will not see you.


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

This thread shows how desperate the times feel for many of us that we would throw opsec out the window. But the future looks so uncertain and the time is short for making plans and connections with like-minded folks. We're located in Northern KY an hour from Lexington and an hour from Cincinnati. We have 240 acres and won't be going anywhere short of invasion. DH is the original antisocial hermit, but I'd like to meet others and network. It would be good to know of others in the area. I've signed up on Country friends gathering place too if you want to talk there or feel free to pm me.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

bourbonred said:


> This thread shows how desperate the times feel for many of us that we would throw opsec out the window. But the future looks so uncertain and the time is short for making plans and connections with like-minded folks. We're located in Northern KY an hour from Lexington and an hour from Cincinnati. We have 240 acres and won't be going anywhere short of invasion. DH is the original antisocial hermit, but I'd like to meet others and network. It would be good to know of others in the area. I've signed up on Country friends gathering place too if you want to talk there or feel free to pm me.


what does opsec mean?


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Operations security I think...
I am not BBR, but perhaps what is meant is that we allow ourselves to be known to each other for what we are (preppers/survivalists), where that info would normally be secret for security reasons
Someon correct me If I am interpreting this wrong


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Mike in Ohio said:


> I think we are about due for another NE Ohio get together.
> 
> Mike


I was thinking that exact same thing as I drove by Das Dutch this week.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

wvstuck said:


> put the saying on the front of the shirt with a big picture of a proper southern front porch that only says "ernie sent me"
> 
> on the back of the shirt put a picture of a nice, shaded, cool, back porch with a porch swing, saying simply "angie sends her regards"


love it!!


----------



## newbie (May 27, 2011)

I am in western New York and would be very interested in meeting like-minded people in the area. My husband and I are new at this and have a ton of questions.


----------



## kaitala (Mar 24, 2011)

I'd be interested. There don't seem to be many folk here from NJ, but I've already met one and she's awesome!


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

WOW!! Who ever thought S&P had this many poster WHO NEVER POST!! Come on you guys.!!!! One opinion is as good as another and better than two of mine probably


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I agree TNH...great to see some new user names. Keep chiming in guys!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

I do not post much, unless I have info I feel is useful to someone, HT will not let me post in the form sections that I may have the most input. 
I was happy to see the current events section added that I am allowed to participate in.


----------



## Catshooter (May 11, 2009)

The way I shared info when I was running construction crews was if Joe wanted Bill's info, then Joe gave me his info and I passed along to Bill. Then Bill could decide if he wanted to share.

Just a thought.


Cat


----------



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

wvstuck said:


> Put the saying on the front of the shirt with a big picture of a proper southern front porch that only says "Ernie sent me"
> 
> On the back of the shirt put a picture of a nice, shaded, cool, back porch with a porch swing, saying simply "Angie sends her regards"


I LOVE this!

I am in SE Michigan near Toledo Ohio. (near Cabelas for the locals) I'd love to meet other SE Michigan/NW Ohio folks. I also drive down to my school in Dayton, OH every so often. I have some other homesteading and prep minded mommy friends spread around the area. But nobody from this board. And I have had wonderful experiences with meeting people from online forums. Some of those ladies have turned out to be my dearest friends. You just have to be smart and start slow. Public meeting in a public place and all that stuff...

I might consider driving down to Lehmans if I have enough notice and can make it work.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

If anyone is near the Lake George area of NY, PM me!!

Love the T-shirt idea!!


----------



## jnh (Oct 4, 2007)

ca about 90 miles northwest of sac


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

South east NY , near NJ and PA borders.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

dlmcafee said:


> I do not post much, unless I have info I feel is useful to someone, HT will not let me post in the form sections that I may have the most input.
> I was happy to see the current events section added that I am allowed to participate in.


Slightly off topic, but if you want to be able to post in more areas, you need to post more often in the areas where you are allowed. The timing for allowing posters into more sections is based on the number of posts and how much help or trouble you are, lol, and how friendly. There's no set number of posts, but I do know it's over 100. They do this to try to keep out the troublemakers who only join up to start trouble. So...post more and keep trying the sites you can't get into, you'll get there eventually but not if you hardly ever post! 

I'm also glad to see so many people coming out of hiding! Don't be afraid, we don't bite...hard, lol!


----------



## Spatula (Feb 10, 2010)

TripleD said:


> I'm about an hour east of Charlotte . I like this thread! Just pm me.....


I'm under 2 hrs NW of Charlotte...I don't know how much of a pain it would be to have a "States & Meetings" sub-forum or something, where each state had its own thread where people who lived there could post up relevant info. That way we NC folks could read about others, and not have to wade through posts from folks in other states. Or if someone was traveling, they could post in the appropriate thread...just a thought...


----------



## Hazmat54 (Aug 10, 2010)

I live in the Peoria, IL area. I have met Internet people several times. Camping get togethers with The Liberty Round Table folks. Went to a couple of Blastfests with AR15.com folks. Public places. 

Night shift keeps me a pretty solitary guy. But hey, a central or northern IL meet would be do-able. Probably fun.

Scott


----------



## AuntKitty (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm north of Tallahassee near the GA border which might be handy for any of you south Florida people evacuating from a hurricane or whatever....

Kitty


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Did you get my PM?


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

NewGround said:


> Did you get my PM?


No :cowboy::teehee:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

NewGround said:


> Did you get my PM?


Me neither :sob:


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

NewGround said:


> Did you get my PM?


I did not as well. I think most NC folks are 3 to 4 hours west or 3 hours east of me and have not seen anyone from mid-southern VA.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Just Cliff said:


> I did not as well. I think most NC folks are 3 to 4 hours west or 3 hours east of me and have not seen anyone from mid-southern VA.


You have to be almost in the center of NC.?


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

TripleD said:


> You have to be almost in the center of NC.?


Yup... On the north border


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I wouldn't mind pm's from Tennesseans..actually,any HTrs,wherever you are.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

Any of you coming through central Kansas, let me know... I cook a pretty good steak,and it would be a pleasure to meet each of you.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

calliemoonbeam said:


> Slightly off topic, but if you want to be able to post in more areas, you need to post more often in the areas where you are allowed. The timing for allowing posters into more sections is based on the number of posts and how much help or trouble you are, lol, and how friendly. There's no set number of posts, but I do know it's over 100. They do this to try to keep out the troublemakers who only join up to start trouble. So...post more and keep trying the sites you can't get into, you'll get there eventually but not if you hardly ever post!
> 
> I'm also glad to see so many people coming out of hiding! Don't be afraid, we don't bite...hard, lol!


It was nice to see you in pink today, among friends ;-)


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

||Downhome|| said:


> a visual give away is not good.
> 
> now a cryptic saying and reply like a code would be better. something rather everyday save the reply,if met with the proper reply give a acknowledgment that it was understood.
> though you would want to keep it between members. Loose lips sink ships.like the logo too. perhaps something that would be hard to duplicate and put on cards. I don't know what there called but a picture hidden in a picture,with a hidden or guarded meaning.
> ...


I know some folks who use coins to identify unkown members who are widely spread out and may not know each other. The way it is used is, have the coin in your hand and then drop it as if by accident. The other person asks, "Is that a Kennedy half dollar?" "I've got one too", and then he shows you his. You could use coins as well. A Kennedy half dollar, while not common, is pretty easy to obtain. A mercury head dime is the same, or maybe a two dollar bill, or a buffalo nickel. Ask someone for change, and the reply is "All I got is a Kennedy half dollar",.....anything to turn the subject to the coin in your hand, and get a look at his coin. I've never seen it not work. If someone shows a coin and you don't have yours, you could say, "I used to have one of those but I gave it to a Homesteader. By the way, if you don't have your coin and you are challenged, unfortunately you have to buy that person a beer.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Somehow, this thread was missed on my part. NE PA, the Poconos. I've met one HT'er and have been in contact with 3 others. Great folks, and a good network of people. Heading to Angie's site and figure it out. 
Great thread and idea. Kudos!
Matt

ETA...I'm on board now..."roadkingsedan" is the only difference
Thanks again Angie.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Roadking said:


> Somehow, this thread was missed on my part. NE PA, the Poconos. I've met one HT'er and have been in contact with 3 others. Great folks, and a good network of people. Heading to Angie's site and figure it out.
> Great thread and idea. Kudos!
> Matt


I just passed close to you last week. The wife and I went for a little bike ride.(1409 miles) for our anniversary. Went cavern hopping through the area.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Just Cliff said:


> I just passed close to you last week. The wife and I went for a little bike ride.(1409 miles) for our anniversary. Went cavern hopping through the area.


Well, now you know where I'm at; pm me next time and we can share an Iced Tea or a bbq. Door is open for those we "knwo", via personal or (comfortably with) on the net. Quite a few here at HT we'd welcome for a visit.
Matt


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm 30 miles S/W of Chicago near Joliet if anyone is near me I'd like to get in contact with them. I know my son wishes Ernie lived closer to us, I don't think I'd see much of him if we did. LOL


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

oth47 said:


> I wouldn't mind pm's from Tennesseans..actually,any HTrs,wherever you are.


NOW you know them Tennessee people just set around and talk S then start pickin and singin and drinkin  LOL. Guy who owns the place next to mine has a building on his 14 acres. They get together every weekend to pick and play. About 4 or five of those things around here. But were kinda in the way back machine


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey,pickin' and singin' works for me..


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

NewGround said:


> Did you get my PM?


No! And my feelings are hurt.


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm in South Georgia, right near the Fl/Ga line. AuntKitty we are probably neighbors!

As far as throwing OPSEC to the winds, if Martin ever goes to the dark side we are toast. He has lots of our real names and addresses from his seed offers. !!

Angie,
Do we have to do anything other than join Runningboard and post something? I've done both but it won't let me into the private S&EP forum. Which of the Survival forums should we be trying to get into?

SBJ


----------



## millerized (Jul 18, 2007)

Gee....wish there were someone from WV on here


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Well we could all wear coonskin caps, if you don't think that would be a giveaway, LOL

I like the idea of a simple symbol that could be on anything, even drawn in the sand...

I'd probably use a monogramed hankie...


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

NewGround said:


> Well we could all wear coonskin caps, if you don't think that would be a giveaway, LOL
> 
> I like the idea of a simple symbol that could be on anything, even drawn in the sand...
> 
> I'd probably use a monogramed hankie...


We could use the middle finger with a circle drawn around it to represent the world.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Wags said:


> I was just thinking the other day that it would be fun to have an HT get together for those in the PNW, or just in my little corner of Oregon. I know there are several on here that are within 20 miles or less of me.


We are probably pretty close Wags. We live closer to Eugene, towards the Coast. 

Nice blog! I need to put myself on your Nigerian list, I see you are sold out. We have LaMancha's but wanted to get a Niggy buck for first fresheners and our older pet LaMancha's. Plus my 6 year old really loves the "tiny goats" (and I'm not a pygmy fan).


----------



## kaitala (Mar 24, 2011)

wvstuck said:


> Put the saying on the front of the shirt with a big picture of a proper southern front porch that only says "Ernie sent me"
> 
> On the back of the shirt put a picture of a nice, shaded, cool, back porch with a porch swing, saying simply "Angie sends her regards"


It can't be that obvious. What if a random person takes a shirt from a HT S&EP-er? Have the PICS on the shirt. When you approach, say the phrase "Ernie sent me!"
Homesteader replies "Who else do you know"
Approacher replies "Angie sends her regards"

Yeah, like that. Then you have the whole package.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

kaitala said:


> It can't be that obvious. What if a random person takes a shirt from a HT S&EP-er? Have the PICS on the shirt. When you approach, say the phrase "Ernie sent me!"
> Homesteader replies "Who else do you know"
> Approacher replies "Angie sends her regards"
> 
> Yeah, like that. Then you have the whole package.


or 
"Eat your weeds"
replied by
"come sit on the porch for a spell"


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

millerized said:


> Gee....wish there were someone from WV on here



Why? What would you do with them? :teehee:


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

I started a thread in the main forum for the folks in the PNW - http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=5286702#post5286702

I know they aren't all S&P types, but the PNW never seems to do anything and its high time that we quit letting all the folks "back east" have all the fun. (And by back east I mean anything east of the Rockies. )


----------



## millerized (Jul 18, 2007)

wvstuck said:


> Why? What would you do with them? :teehee:


In the words of the remaining members of the Donner party...."Burp"
:hysterical:

"They're not my peeps, they're my preps!":croc:


----------



## SneakyChicken (Apr 22, 2011)

In NEPA here. Always interested to meet new people and learn new things.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

If anyone comes to the Jersey Shore, they could hang with Kaitala and me, who I met through this forum and is great people!

Meeting someone from HT is like meeting someone you know you will like even before you meet them and the bonus is that they think the way you do, no having to explain, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

We'll be making a run to Ocean City, N.J. Harrisburg PA. and Baltimore MD. before school is back in...dates still fuzzy...If local to there, PM...
Matt


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

> Put the saying on the front of the shirt with a big picture of a proper southern front porch that only says "Ernie sent me". On the back of the shirt put a picture of a nice, shaded, cool, back porch with a porch swing, saying simply "Angie sends her regards"


 ^^^This!! Put DW & I down for 2.

DW (Dr. Mom) and I live in the Truman Lake/Lake of the Ozarks/Pomme-de-Terre Lake/ Stockton Lake area of Missouri.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I live in a great area but Batt lives in God's country! lol


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

whiskeylivewire said:


> I live in a great area but Batt lives in God's country! lol


Thank you! We think so too! Although I'm praying that God will send a lot of rain to His country!! And soon!! Even the weeds are starting to curl up their toes.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Oh, I know what you mean! We've started letting the goats graze on the garden because it's the only green thing there is! 40% chance of rain tomorrow....I'm praying and hanging all my clothes out on the line and leaving van windows down. The local radio station(from Stockton) has started playing a "raindance" song lol


----------



## buck_1one (Nov 26, 2004)

It is a shame that we all seem to be so far away from each other. It would be nice to talk or meet with like minded people, from beginner on up the S&EP ladder.

I feel like part of the problem with meeting new people who think this way is that we were told to head for the hills, create a bunker, shot first ask questions later, no one is to be trusted, etc etc.

I am not the survivalist prepper that I would like to be. I don't have much land. I don't think I could take care of me and the dog for more then a couple of months. 

That said I'd be interested in communicating with like minded people. I'm in the Eastern Panhandle of WV.

Buck


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

Well, I'm late coming in to this thread but I see there are plenty of WV folks here so I wanted to be sure and add myself! I've been on these forums a really long time and I agree it would be a nice resource to get a phone tree, a coffee meeting or a campout etc for the WV area. Going now to finish reading the rest of this thread, Kathy


----------



## buck_1one (Nov 26, 2004)

I guess Heartstrings and I must have killed this thread.:sob:


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

Gee.... thanks buck!!! lol


----------



## buck_1one (Nov 26, 2004)

hehehehe...glad I could help:happy2:

Being as we both came in late, I was hoping to bring this back up to the front and maybe breath some more life into it.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

You know.. this is not just a good thread for networking with folks in your area, but as a safety net when you are traveling.
You never know when a bad thing will happen.. on a major scale or a personal fan moment.
To have a list of 'friendly' places where you can go is vital ... just in case.
I have met many HTers, traded with some and housed a few and I have liked them all.


----------



## buck_1one (Nov 26, 2004)

chickenista said:


> You know.. this is not just a good thread for networking with folks in your area, but as a safety net when you are traveling.
> You never know when a bad thing will happen.. on a major scale or a personal fan moment.
> To have a list of 'friendly' places where you can go is vital ... just in case.
> I have met many HTers, traded with some and housed a few and I have liked them all.


Very good point.

Just last week Dad and I drove from West Virginia to Illinois and back, straight through. Both of us were up for 48+ hours and on the road for some 38 hours.

It would have been so nice to have a friend along the way. A safe yard to crash in for a few hours. That would have been the difference between night and day for our trip.

Thankfully we got there and back safely, and I got a "new" truck as well.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Buck 

We'd be glad to provide a resting point as mentioned above, but if your home is like ours you know how hard it can be to find some places. When my son brought a friend up the mile and a half deserted road to our place, his friend kept saying "nobody lives back here".

Not quite as personal, but Cracker Barrel will let you rest on there lot in the wee hours.

As far as getting together, West Virginia is so large and mountainous it can be a 4 hour drive to get from one point to another. We'd would love to meet some folks though.


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

Beca i was just in Pa last week, I grew up around Tyrone/Altoona area and we had to come back to fix a few things with my mothers $ problems. Anyhow im in Ks now for a while (12 yrs to long). 
Go for the plastic bracelets, Camo color and put WWAPD on them lol


----------



## buck_1one (Nov 26, 2004)

Rick said:


> ...if your home is like ours you know how hard it can be to find some places.


Oh I completely understand, same here. I think the closest highway is a hour away. I guess after my trip I was just thinking out loud, or would that be typing out loud???

I wish I could say that I could attend a get together, but sadly I work every weekend.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

buck_1one said:


> oh i completely understand, same here. I think the closest highway is a hour away. I guess after my trip i was just thinking out loud, or would that be typing out loud???
> 
> I wish i could say that i could attend a get together, but sadly i work every weekend.


holiday picnic!!!!!


----------



## buck_1one (Nov 26, 2004)

Rick said:


> holiday picnic!!!!!


We don't get holidays off either. Someone has to be there 24/7/365


----------



## Reb (Dec 29, 2006)

Bump How neat! Well, are we going with the T-shirt or the bracelet?? I would definitely buy both or the other. I really love the t-shirt and one for Hubby. 

See, great minds DO think alike........ Reb


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

T- Shirts, T-shirts, T-shirts!!! 

I already wear a medical alert bracelet on one arm.....don't think I could stand a bracelet on the other. NOW, if some ingenious person could combine the two....I'd go for a bracelet, too.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Any decisions?? Will you let us know here?

I finally registered over at the other place and made 2 posts but it still wouldn't let me in to read that particular board. 

I haven't been invited in!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Billie - sorry - I'll check today during lunch.
Try after lunch.
Angie


----------



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

I wasn't able to access that section of the board either. I made a post already. Is there something further I need to do?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I need to find your post and get the name - it's a manual thing I have to do.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Angie, my name is pretty much the same over there. I just left out the "in" so it is "Billie MO".


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

Just joined the other forum!

Kathie


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Angie, would you add me too please? WA Trisha


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

Hi everyone,
I'm resurrecting this post to suggest an easy, cheap, and fast way to identify ourselves to each other when we are at public gatherings. The T-shirt and bracelet ideas are good, but we really need to keep it simple if we are seriously going to do something. Last Saturday I walked around Landmark Park trying to find someone from the board that was part of the FL/GA/AL get together. I had 0 luck. :/ So here's my easy peezy suggestion:

Get a simple label and stick it on your shirt. I'm thinking of the "Hi, My Name Is..." labels, and write HT on it. That's it. Now we can pick ourselves out of the crowd. 

Doesn't get any easier than that. 
SBJ


----------



## Owldancer (Jun 24, 2010)

On line with what sweetbagyjane said how about a simple logo that could be easily drawn on anything


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

I didn't think it was so long since I've been to this forum. Another central PA person here.


----------



## rainy5 (Oct 28, 2011)

I am in pa. I will send you a p.m. I see four Pa. well that's good. We all wear the paracord bracelets hubby has a key chain. My son's history teacher was an exmarine and he knows exactly what it means. Around me they are coming out more and more are prepping.


----------



## rainy5 (Oct 28, 2011)

Opsec is when you do everything with security in mind. Not to let other people know you are a prepper. So not to be a target. If you came to my house besides my garden or that normal homesteading you would have no idea I am a prepper. Even the rain barrels are well hid. survival straps is one place that makes great paracord bracelets. If you use yours they replace it for free. There is also a guy on ebay he will make them any color you want. I need to go to my ebay page to find his seller name. I will ad it to my post later. 


Reading threw I see preppers, homesteaders, sheeple, but I see preppers that need to learn homesteading, I see homesteaders that need to learn prepping so forth and so on.


----------

